# Aristocraft smoothside PRR wanted - long shot!



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry I can't see how to post in the "Wanted" section!


Does anyone know where I can get Aristocraft smoothside PRR Pennsylvania passenger cars ART-33x03 from?


They seem to have only been made for a short time up to about 2008.





Perhaps I should go for USAT streamliners instead?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

You need to be a 1st class member to post in the classifieds.

Chuck


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

USAT streamliners or go with MTH smoothsides. The MTH cars are in 1:32 so they are smaller than 1:29, and they are shorter than the prototypes. But they are good looking and reasonably detailed. I've often thought of buying three and an extra, and using the extra to make the three cars longer. But that would mean a repaint. here's a thread about MTH coaches:
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/14/aft/32460/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/14/aft/32460/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Ebay is about your best bet for those, also I would attend some of the large scale trains shows you might get lucky.

Ron


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Problem is a limited number of the Aristo "Smoothsides" were offered and they only produced a coach and observation to date. A full dome was planned... 

Michael


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty low prices right now on the MTH cars, seems I saw some ads about that.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have both an Aristo smooth side full length coach and a number of USAT smooth side passenger cars. You should look at the USAt PRR smooth sides. They are much more detailed and they ride lower, no adjustments necessary. Not to mention that you can see inside the windows with paying passengers sitting in the seats.


Chuck


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You would be more likly to obtain the USAT cars than the Aristo. You could check various dealers for availability. As mentioned the USAT cars have a lot more detail. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Another thing to watch out for on the Aristo smoothsides, is shrunken plastic insulators on the wheels, which allows to wheels to be loose on the axles. Be sure to check this out when purchasing. 

The detail is indeed much higher on the USAT, and they are prototype length. The Aristo smoothsides are longer than their "chopped" corrugated cars, but still short. 

Regards, Greg


----------

